# Solved: Reserve Windows 10 Icon now gone?



## Dididoo (Jun 6, 2015)

[IN SHORT]

Today, on release day, my Windows 10 reservation icon disappeared from my taskbar. Some concerns I have:

-I had trouble making it appear about a month ago because I didn't automatically receive it, so I used a tool to help make it show up.
-A family member of mine might have used the same email I used to reserve their upgrade.

Will I still be able to upgrade to Windows 10 now that my reservation icon is gone? Do I still have a reservation with Windows?

[DETAILED EXPLANATION]

About a month ago, I couldn't get the Windows 10 Icon to show up. After a long time of searching for solutions, I managed to get it to show up using the Dropbox tool found in this article:

http://www.infoworld.com/article/29...or-acquire-the-windows-10-free-copy-icon.html

After that, I reserved Windows 10 with my main email. Now, however, it seems the Reserve Windows 10 icon has disappeared. When I first went on the computer it was there, and when I checked my upgrade status it just said I was reserved and to wait for my system to notify me. I later signed out, but now I just recently signed in again and it was gone. Will I still be able to upgrade to Windows 10 now?

There is one thing I am concerned about. About a week ago, I received an email saying something along the lines of "Your Windows 10 upgrade is reserved. What now?". This is long past the time when I first reserved it, so either Microsoft sent me some sort of reminder that I have a reservation, or one of my family members reserved it on their computer. Two of them have Windows 8.1 laptops, so is there a problem if another person used my email (without my permission, just so you know) to reserve their upgrade?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

if you goto windows update and check for updates 

it should come back with a message

windows 10 upgrade reserved 

windows 8/8.1/7
goto control panel
and in the search box - top right 
type
update

you will see 
>windows updates
>check for updates
appear 
click on that


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

The email is just for notification and the upgrade comes via windows update and nothing to do with the email 
its a notification when windows 10 is ready
so you can have mutliple machines upgrade using just one email address


----------



## Dididoo (Jun 6, 2015)

Hm, it seems Windows Update doesn't find any updates after I use "Check for Updates".


----------



## storage_man (Nov 6, 2003)

Both of my systems, have lost the WIN 10 icon in the task bar. My desktop lost it on the 28th, while the laptop (which was a preview machine early on) lost the icon on the 29. However the laptop has WIN 10 download available. 

Since I tested the previews on this machine, I installed it today. Wanted to post this:

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 10 Home, 64 bit
Processor: AMD A8-4500M APU with Radeon(tm) HD Graphics, AMD64 Family 21 Model 16 Stepping 1
Processor Count: 4
RAM: 5596 Mb
Graphics Card: AMD Radeon HD 7640G, 512 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 277580 MB, Free - 213837 MB; D: Total - 303375 MB, Free - 253443 MB; F: Total - 27374 MB, Free - 3185 MB;
Motherboard: Hewlett-Packard, 1833
Antivirus: Windows Defender, Disabled

Also if you do the download install, after Win 10 is installed, check your SYSTEM RESTORE settings. Windows 10 turned all of the system restore settings off.


----------



## Dididoo (Jun 6, 2015)

I haven't gotten any Windows 10 update alert yet..
I believe it's downloadable online?


----------



## Chum (Nov 26, 2000)

Mine disappeared too. I installed all recent windows updates and it returned. When I click on it, it says thanks for reserving and it will inform me when its ready.


----------



## Dididoo (Jun 6, 2015)

Lucky for you..
My Windows Update doesn't detect anything new, and I am pretty sure I have installed all the recent updates.


----------



## Dididoo (Jun 6, 2015)

This is odd. Just when I replied to Chum's post and woke my computer up from sleep, the icon was back. It still says my upgrade is reserved, when will Windows 10 be ready to download?


----------



## storage_man (Nov 6, 2003)

Dididoo said:


> This is odd. Just when I replied to Chum's post and woke my computer up from sleep, the icon was back. It still says my upgrade is reserved, when will Windows 10 be ready to download?


Yes, My windows 7 machine just got its WIN10 icon back. Be patient !


----------



## Dididoo (Jun 6, 2015)

Okay then


----------



## Dididoo (Jun 6, 2015)

I'm starting to think something's wrong. Does it take this long for Windows 10 to roll out to everybody? I still have not been notified that it is ready to install (haven't received an email either, if they send one when it's ready). I saw a recent video of someone going to Windows Update, and the little box that shows all available updates had something like "Windows 10 Upgrade is reserved". Mine just says something like "no updates available".

Did something happen to my computer? Maybe when the reservation icon disappeared it took my reservation with it or something, even after it reappered? It still told me my upgrade was reserved so I'm not sure about that. I do recall uninstalling one of the GWX.exe(the application of the reserve icon)-related updates and am not sure if it reinstalled.


----------



## Dididoo (Jun 6, 2015)

Has anybody not gotten the option to upgrade to their Windows 10 yet?


----------



## HarrierUSA (Sep 20, 2014)

*I'm still waiting.... so is my wife. Just be patient my friend.*


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

If you want it immediately, go download the 'media creation tool' . This will allow you to download a ISO image file. Then you 'burn image to disk' to make a DVD. You can then boot with the DVD and choose upgrade.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

Yes, upgraded on Friday/Saturday - took a long while to work 
I Had to keep checking for updates


----------



## Dididoo (Jun 6, 2015)

Ah, it appeared now. Guess it was just really delayed.


----------

